# How many animals are mentioned in all the tolkien books



## Umealona (Jan 3, 2003)

Just start naming all the modern day animals that are mentioned, then we will compile a list.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2003)

You mean like Farmer Maggots dogs?
You mean like the mutton the trolls eat? 
You mean like the fox who looks them over?
You mean like the crows and ravens who show up from time to time?
You mean like the rabbits?
Horses...
ponies...


----------



## Umealona (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes! Finally some one replied. and eagles, think are there any where missing. what kind of meat is mutton?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2003)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Basically lambchops... poor sheep.


----------



## Umealona (Jan 5, 2003)

Oh yah. Is there swans mentioned in Lothlorien?


----------



## Umealona (Jan 5, 2003)

Have you read the Sil. are there any in there? more people should contribute to this post.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2003)

I know they were mentioned somewhere... ummm...

cats, a queen of Gondor loved cats.

I have read the Sil, but nothing extraordinary strikes my mind...

you know you can edit post instead of double posting.


----------



## Umealona (Jan 5, 2003)

I gotta go, by, thanks for helping me out.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2003)

There are also squirrels in Mirkwood and deer in Mirkwood... SPIDERS! ICKY SPIDERS!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 6, 2003)

Wolves, Cattle (Kine), Fish, Nightengales, Oliphaunts, Bees, Chickens (The Hobbit "Cold chicken and pickles"), Pigs (" 'And a pork-pie and a salad,' said Bombur),


----------



## Aulë (Jan 6, 2003)

There were Saruman's birds (I forgot which type)


----------



## Mablung (Jan 6, 2003)

Those were Crebain and there were also of course Bears.


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 6, 2003)

HOW COULD YOU FORGET THE EAGLES??????


----------



## Mablung (Jan 6, 2003)

> Yes! Finally some one replied. and eagles,


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Jan 6, 2003)

wolves![wargs], and i know this has been mentioned, but I like saying conies.[rabbit]


----------



## Umealona (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm talking about modern day animals, that x's out wargs and olephant thingys. this is great! thanks everyone for posting and keep it up.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 7, 2003)

Wargs are basically super wolves... I bet there are regular wolves as well...

AND FISHESSSSSSSSSSSSSS DON'T FORGET FISSSSSSSSSSHES MY PRECIOUS!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 7, 2003)

It just occured to me- wasn't Boromir's horn made from the horn of an Ox? If so, then we can add Oxen to our list.

So far we have:
1. Dogs
2. Cats
3. Sheep
4. Cattle
5. Pigs
6. Bees
7. Swans
8. Wolves
9. Ravens
10. Fish (do we know any specific species of fish?)
11. Bears
12. Crows
13. Eagles
14. Rabbits
15. Chickens
16. Squirrels 
17. Spiders
18. Deer
19. Nightengales
20. Foxes
21. Horses (and Ponies)
22. Thrushes (How did we forget them?)
23. Flies (In Mordor)
24. Bats (Swarms of them at the Battle Of The Five Armies)
25. Boars (There are references to Kings of Rohan hunting them)
26. Gnats/Midges
27. Oxen (?)
Any more for the list?


----------



## Mablung (Jan 7, 2003)

Gnats! I remember them being mentioned around the marshes mosquitos possibly too but I cant confirm that.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 7, 2003)

Do you mean the neekerbeekers? Was that just Sam's word for mosquitos, or a seperate species?


----------



## Mablung (Jan 7, 2003)

I say give them their own spot on the list.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 7, 2003)

The neekbreekers were described as a nasty sort of cricket...
The mosquito things were Midges. Midges are I know not what.... AND I DON'T FEEL LIKE LOOKING IT UP!

somebody else do it.


----------



## Mablung (Jan 7, 2003)

midge ( P ) Pronunciation Key (mj)
n. 
Any of various gnatlike flies of the family Chironomidae, found worldwide and frequently occurring in swarms near ponds and lakes. 
Any of various similar dipteran insects, such as the biting midges of the family Ceratopogonidae. 
A little person. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Middle English, from Old English mycg.] 

Source: The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright © 2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
[Buy it] 


Midge

\Midge\, n. [OE. migge, AS. mycge; akin to OS. muggia, D. mug, G. m["u]cke, OHG. mucca, Icel. m?, Sw. mygga, mygg, Dan. myg; perh. named from its buzzing; cf. Gr. ? to low, bellow.] (Zo["o]l.) 1. Any one of many small, delicate, long-legged flies of the Chironomus, and allied genera, which do not bite. Their larv[ae] are usually aquatic.

2. A very small fly, abundant in many parts of the United States and Canada, noted for the irritating quality of its bite.

Note: The name is also applied to various other small flies. See Wheat midge, under Wheat.



So sayeth Webster anyway all of the bugs are considered midges I guess.


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Jan 7, 2003)

Horses, Ponies (Bill and Stybba)


----------



## Mablung (Jan 7, 2003)

Worms too


----------



## Aulë (Jan 7, 2003)

Oliophants are practically elephants, they should be included in the list...


----------



## Umealona (Jan 7, 2003)

I disagree, I think the're like a bigger species, and ther're not modern day.


----------



## harrypotter (Jan 7, 2003)

FoolOfATook I don't remember chickens. Where are the chickens?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 8, 2003)

Someone mentioned eaten chicken... morbid, but true... DEATH TO ALL CHICKENS!

Truthfully Middle Earth Chickens only exist in the cooked state. They aren't animals but a kind of fruit you pick off the chicken trees.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 8, 2003)

I vagly remember the reference of roosters crowing somewere in ME...


----------



## Legolam (Jan 8, 2003)

> The mosquito things were Midges. Midges are I know not what.... AND I DON'T FEEL LIKE LOOKING IT UP!
> 
> somebody else do it.


 Even though Mablung's given you a good comprehensive description of midges (pronounced midg-ees), I don't think he quiet conveyed their evilness. Found particularly on the West coast of Scotland, they're like mozzies except smaller, and don't carry disease (the only good thing about them). They hang around in huge clouds and get EVERYWHERE if you walk through a cloud. You can't hear them like mozzies, so you don't know you've been bitten till the next day. And the bites are EVIL! I hatesssss midgessss!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 9, 2003)

I'll take your word for it on the Midge thing... Poor Hobbits... 

So, are the Neekbreekers crickets or just similar and do they or do they not make the list?


----------



## Eriol (Jan 9, 2003)

Neekerbreekers are an "evil relative of the cricket", as far as I can remember... yes, a rooster was heard at dawn in the Pelennor fields... and even if you don't think the Watcher in the Water is an animal (I do), you should add snakes based on his description ("like a hundred snakes", if I recall correctly). Isn't there some references to big mammals when the inhabitants of the bay of Forochel are described? (it's in the appendices, the story of the last King of Arnor, Arvedui). I'll look for it.


----------



## Umealona (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok, what i mean is modern day animals, if snakes are mentioned, cool, but not the watcher in the water.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2003)

What Eriol was basically saying was that they'd have to have snakes to compare something to snakes...

And going by that logic, we can add mice since Oliphants were described as grey as a mouse.


----------



## Eriol (Jan 11, 2003)

Exactly. Also, Gríma is called a snake by Gandalf (that is why I am reluctant to say worms should be included, because a snake could be called a 'worm' in stories of this kind). And there are no references to big mammals  . I like seals and walruses a lot, it's a pity...


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 24, 2003)

He was called Wormtongue and Snake. And anyway, was he a human?


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sabeen _
> *He was called Wormtongue and Snake. And anyway, was he a human? *


Yes, he was a human. What about monkeys, orcs are compared with monkeys, frogs, Gollum is compared with a famelic frog.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 25, 2003)

I hope this could throw in some light ...


----------



## Lindir (Apr 25, 2003)

You haven't mentioned gulls yet, have you?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 26, 2003)

The hobbits were described as "rat-folk" by an enemy, so therefore rat could be added as well.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

Otters!!

(See the Elf or Elve thread)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 1, 2003)

Uhhh...Werewolves!
Some of these might have been said...
Starlings!
Doggies!
Mice!
Butterflies!
Moths!
Cats!


----------



## Amarië (Nov 27, 2003)

Oh I see you just got it but I’ll post anyway! I was reading the Sil last night and in Akallabeth , when the Dunedain are questioning why they cannot sail to Aman, the messengers of Manwe say

‘… and there you would but wither and grow weary the sooner, as moths in a light too strong and steadfast.’

So, for them to mention moths in this way they must have existed in ME.
~A~


----------

